# Leaves!



## minicoop1985 (Oct 3, 2013)

For those of us who live where the leaves change, it's that time of year! Those of us who don't, well, leaves can be a pretty good subject, right? Let's see what you got.

Here, I'll start:




PA020125 by longm1985, on Flickr

Those caught my attention for looking more like chili peppers than leaves.


----------



## davedyer (Oct 9, 2013)

From yesterday.


----------



## LeeStar (Nov 14, 2013)

Leaves are a great subject, especially this time of year. They can even be interesting subjects well after their more colorful period. I'm surprised there hasn't been more posted.  The first shot is very nice -- definitely chili peppers!  It's interesting to look at a subject in a totally different way.  In the second posted pic I like the holes in the leaves.  It lends an "imperfect nature" feel that I like.

Here's one I just took last week:



And one that I've always liked although it's not a 'typical' pretty shot:


----------



## pez (Nov 18, 2013)

Snapped a couple of leaves outside when I got home this morning with a 33-year-old 50mm 1.7 lens (on a new K-3). I love this old lens.


----------



## limr (Nov 18, 2013)

Pez, I think I have that lens as well. Asahi, yes? It's fantastic, isn't it?

Here are a couple from my campus:

View attachment 60483


----------



## limr (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's another one. Again, it's from campus. This is what happens when you take a 4-hour contracts class on Saturday: you get squirrely during the break and are 'forced' to go take a bunch of pictures of leaves


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 18, 2013)

IMG_0022 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr




IMG_0001 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr




IMG_0480 by DarkShadow191145, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Juga (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Ysarex (Nov 18, 2013)

Y'all know this is just too much of a cliche and when you take photos like this you should just enjoy them privately.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 18, 2013)

I took this one cause the leaves and branches reminded me of music notation.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 18, 2013)

The ginkgo leaves all fell end of the 2nd week in November in Tower Grove Park. How's that for cliche with the park bench thrown in for a finish.

Joe


----------



## jonathaneme (Dec 8, 2013)

peaches 1 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



peaches 2 by JonathanEme, on Flickr



peaches 3 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## pez (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 8, 2013)

2.



3. Our back yard.


----------



## pez (Dec 8, 2013)

Ron Evers said:


> 3. Our back yard.
> View attachment 61725



That's one hella back yard you have there, Ron! :shock:


----------



## limr (Dec 8, 2013)

Color is long gone from trees in NY, but these are a couple of my favorites from this year:


----------



## DougGrigg (Dec 9, 2013)

Some of you guys have some stunning imagery!


----------



## jonathaneme (Dec 9, 2013)

time to get some coffee by JonathanEme, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is a favorite from last year, and 2 from this year! I need to try to get the kiddos out at the golden hour one of these years...until then these will have to do!


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 9, 2013)

jonathaneme said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathaneme/10890456196/ peaches 1 by JonathanEme, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathaneme/10890454746/ peaches 2 by JonathanEme, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathaneme/10890565844/ peaches 3 by JonathanEme, on Flickr


  I adore this set! Especially the first two! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 1, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Heather Koch (Nov 1, 2014)

DET_0261 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0259 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_1353 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_1370 by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_1380 by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Nov 1, 2014)

rs Fallen leaf by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Nov 1, 2014)

These are not recent - I'll get a couple tomorrow.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Nov 2, 2014)

this is cheerful like..


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## D-B-J (Nov 2, 2014)

Losing Light by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Wet Leaves by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Backlit by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Falling Down by f_one_eight, on Flickr




An Ode to Summer by f_one_eight, on Flickr

I don't know if those count.. but leaves are the subject of all of those!

Jake


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2014)

Another from this afternoon


----------



## Philmar (Nov 5, 2014)

Autumn train ride through nature's grandeur - Dundas Peak by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tews Falls towers at 41 metres, only a few metres shorter than Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Downstream of the Great Falls, also known as Grindstone Falls in Waterdown by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dundas Peak fall colours by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rattlesnake Point Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Java, Mocha and Latte moonlighting as security personnel by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Autumn in Mount Pleasant Cemetery by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leaf litter in front of Tiffany Falls - Ancaster, Ontario by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Nov 6, 2014)

[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/phil_marion/5065547362/]
	

first frost by Phil Marion, on Flickr







[/URL]
Autumn colours - Hilton Falls Reservoir by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Autumnal beauty by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Webster's Falls in Fall by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fallen - Belfountain Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frost covered leaf in Upper Canada College field - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fall colours revisited by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## bribrius (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## jkzo (Nov 8, 2014)

leaves.....


----------



## limr (Oct 31, 2015)

Valley of Leaves by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 31, 2015)

_RSP9165-Edit by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## smithdan (Nov 2, 2015)

First Frost


----------



## scooter2044 (Nov 3, 2015)

leaves3 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr




leaves2 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr




leaves1 by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## beckylynne (Nov 3, 2015)

My little dude playing in the leaves


----------

